# Pony=dog, Dog=pony



## secuono (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep, my Dober is just like my pony and my pony is just like my dog! Both paw for what they want, they need to be right next to you and all in your face. Both love to escape fencing, always getting in trouble and stealing things. They chase new animals all around, always eating and eat grass. 

A few weeks ago my pony broke through 6 lines of barbed wire. He had a small cut on the back of his foot, the rest of his fat butt was fine. Me on the other hand? More cuts, scrapes, blood dripping all over than you can count!

Today, I went to mow some grass, dober got out and chased the sheep! When I drove up I found the two ewes, ram no where to be seen. I tossed the dog out and went running to find the ram. My pony now thinks its racing time and runs after me, lol! I go down the hill and he waits for me. I run back up, over and to the barn, he charges right after me kicking and having a blast! I give up looking for the ram and walk around to put the mower away. Pony will try to climb everything and be naughty. 
Guess what I see? The dober is stuck on the barbed wire!! Ugh...
All 6 strands are loosely attached and he went flying over, one hind leg made it over, 3 wires under his belly, rest behind the one leg. The other leg out free behind him. Had to lift him up and have him half over my shoulder while I wiggled his stuck leg out.

I have a lovely 2cm long and deep cut on my elbow. Dober? A cut down the stuck leg, a good 8-9in long. Three cuts on both inner thighs and one over the base of his willy. 

Ugh! 

Both are crazy different species twins! Ponies are velcro equines, just like the Doberman breed...hehehe.
They both also love to heard the sheep!



{woulda been cool if I could insert an image of the pony and the dog touching noses here, but alas I don't just yet.}


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 16, 2011)

This is something you should post a video of (not the barbed wire part...)


----------



## secuono (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha, I would, but we have dial-up still...


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you have goats?  That would make life even more interesting.

Sara
Queen Mum


----------



## secuono (Oct 16, 2011)

No goats. I don't like how they escape and stink and run away..
I've got sheep though.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 16, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> No goats. I don't like how they escape and stink and run away..
> I've got sheep though.


LOL,  escape and stink and run away?   Wait a minute, doesn't your pony and dog do that?  I think goats would be tame in comparison.  At least they would jump OVER the fence or crawl under without getting caught.   And they don't stink.  The bucks smell like soap.  The does don't smell.  They don't run away, either,  they temporarily scout around for dangerous territory and report back to the dog and the pony that it's unsafe to venture forth.  Silly you!


----------



## secuono (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea, that's all I've every really heard about them. Bucks smell when breeding, pee all over themselves...ew!
They climb and escape all sorts of crazy fencing. I know that one first hand, at work we have several different types of goats in 8ft fencing and they always get out. 
There are too many people with goats in va selling them. I wouldn't be able to give goats away if I did have them. 
Anyway, I'm happy w/the sheep. =p


----------

